# UFC 77: HOSTILE TERRITORY Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 77: HOSTILE TERRITORY*
Date: 10/20/2007
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: U.S. Bank Arena (Cincinnati, Ohio)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Anderson Silva (c) vs. Rich Franklin - *UFC Middleweight Championship*
Tim Sylvia vs. Brandon Vera
Josh Burkman vs. Forrest Petz
Alan Belcher vs. Kalib Starnes
Jorge Gurgel vs. Alvin Robinson

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Yushin Okami vs. Jason MacDonald
Jason Black vs. Matt Grice
Eric Schafer vs. Stephan Bonnar
Demian Maia vs. Ryan Jensen


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Anderson Silva via knees. I just dont see Rich taking this.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Ufc 77 looks nowhere as exciting as 74,75 and 76.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

silva by ko


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

The event poser is nice.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

So if Silva wins, then what? 185 is lacking. Bring in Lindland until guys like Kampmann, McFedries, Martin, Leites (spelling) Cote, Grove, Okami build on some wins.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> So if Silva wins, then what? 185 is lacking. Bring in Lindland until guys like Kampmann, McFedries, Martin, Leites (spelling) Cote, Grove, Okami build on some wins.


Good point, I have no idea who would be considered to challenge Silva is he bets up Franklin again. Maybe they could bring in Okami and market him as "the guy who already beat Silva once".:laugh: Then they could show that upkick in slow motion while Rogan explains that Silva's going to lose once again.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

im excited for th macdonald fight


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Cant wait for the old Sylvia to come back, as much as everyone hates him. He was soo good.

Can the Beastman get his first win, hopefuly...


----------



## pgebhard25 (Dec 31, 2006)

I guess if Silva wins again, they have the mcdonald/okami winner to consider for Silva. Or maybe Dana begs Hendo to drop down and give Silva a challenge.
Middleweight is so thin, there are lots of fighters who could beat Silva, they just are not signed by UFC. Why is Paulo Filho in WEC? Would he fight Silva with them being from the same team (not sure if they are still on the same team, but they used to be). Why is Shogun signed but not Ninja. I don't think Ninja would beat Silva, but he could give him a decent fight. Is Kang for sure going K-1? He could be a very good challenge for Silva. Maybe in a year Kampmann, Leites or Cote (with the recent win over Grove) could get a shot.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

MW is huge disappointment. Can't wait to see this PPV, but it just seems lacking in comparsion to others or what this could be. All the fighters the UFC has and this is what they are charging $40 for. WEAK.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

I can't wait for this card...i get to see Okami fight again i love watching that man...and silva will kill franklin again....the MW divison needs to get Filho,Shamrock,Lindland and Hendo should drop down to middle weight if rampage beats him


----------



## enzi (Jul 27, 2007)

Clint Fielding vs Pat Ransford?

Unlimited kicks did the groin? 

Its on the wikipage 

if this is true .... What the hells happening to the UFC?


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol look at the right side of rich's face. he looks like a zombie.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Was Rich born with a black eye?


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Was Rich born with a black eye?


Hey, give Rich a break, he's sensitive.


----------



## scarfacetm82 (Jun 16, 2007)

When's tito going to have his last fight. To quote White" They will imediately fight eachother again. They will not fight anyone else" They were taken down not to long ago from ufcjunkie which was the only site that still had that fight up there. That fight would make this card so much better. I know tito likes to bargining to get a new contract but could this be a play to bring more hype to that card later this month or early october. I really hope something happends to spice this card up some more


----------



## raul21 (Dec 31, 2006)

War Brandon... Finally he's gonna fight a top 10 HW

Time to Shine VERA!!!! Make Our Country Be Proud


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

Okami-Fan said:


> I can't wait for this card...i get to see Okami fight again i love watching that man...and silva will kill franklin again....the MW divison needs to get Filho,Shamrock,Lindland and Hendo should drop down to middle weight if rampage beats him


I agree 100%. If Silva wins this one, or even if he doesn't, they need to sign Frank Shamrock. MW is disgustingly thin, much like HW was last year. I bet on Hendo to beat Rampage, but I almost hope he loses, so maybe he'll move down to MW and whip Silva's ass.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Haha, Anderson is going to embarass Franklin in from of his home fans. It'll be awesome.

I also get to see Vera, Sylvia, Okami and Starnes so I'm happy. I think they should let KOS fight Burkman, he shouldn't be to beat up from the GSP fight and could hop in there again in November.

Kinda excited to see what Jason Black can do.. I've seen some of his earlier work and he's definately not a slouch like Tavares made him look. Seeing how Black does should gage how good Tavares actually is.


----------



## Ulio (May 31, 2007)

The card doesnt look as good as ufcs before it but i think it has good matches i hope hendo drops to mw , mw sucks right now even rogan means it sucks he says we need to bring poeple like hendo then says mw is still good ya right...


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hendo at middleweight would be unstoppable. I can't imagine a worthy match-up, even with someone like Anderson Silva. And I like Rich, but man, no chance.


----------



## Lo-KeY (Sep 9, 2007)

Didn't sylva just fight not too long ago, and grant it Franklin just doesnt look like Franklin anymore, but in sylvas last fight it wasnt too exciting either and looked like his desire was down as well. Personally, it wouldnt surprise me to see Franklin come out and do better then his last showing against him, but i dont see him winning. And this is coming from a Cincinnati boy that lists Franklin as my favorite. 

And I am sorry, but why the f#ck is stephan bonnar a prelim fight, which we dont get to see on PPV unless the unusual case where the card we get to see is sooooo dominating and they decide to replay it for us.

LAME, the free card is twice as good as this one. 

Oh and if you want to do what I do, offset the 40 dollar cost by going to your local hooters. There u can eat wings, drink beer and look at boobs while watching the fight and you only waste 30-40 dollars in the better atmosphere.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm actually looking forward to this more than UFC 76. Good to see Burkman on the card too, I've been wondering where he's been.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

i really like this event for some reason.

Ive been a jason black fan for a while so its cool to maybe see him in it. BUt a have a feeling Okami vs MacDonald is gunna be really good. Maybe a standing ko for Okami....Just a wired feeling


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Grappler125 said:


> I agree 100%. If Silva wins this one, or even if he doesn't, they need to sign Frank Shamrock. MW is disgustingly thin, much like HW was last year. I bet on Hendo to beat Rampage, but I almost hope he loses, so maybe he'll move down to MW and whip Silva's ass.


I can't for the life of me see Silva getting his ass whooped by anyone, really. He seems more like a souless monster (I mean that in a good way) in that he just destroys people relenetlessly. The only loss I've seen is the Okami upkick - which was sick - and that crazy flying heel hook by .... Maybe if someone could control him on the ground (ie Henderson maybe), they might have a shot at Silva. 

Sorry Ace, I just don't see how he can win this fight. Hope there isn't as much damage this time around...


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Ulio said:


> The card doesnt look as good as ufcs before it but i think it has good matches i hope hendo drops to mw , mw sucks right now even rogan means it sucks he says we need to bring poeple like hendo then says mw is still good ya right...


Uhhhhh what?


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

I dont see how Franklin can beat Silva, standing up? no, on the ground? no. Franklin..............NO!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Well we atleast know there is going to be one exciting fight. Anderson Silva seems to always have exciting fights, imo.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Cant wait too see this event.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> and grant it Franklin just doesnt look like Franklin anymore


Franklin looks the same, it's just that the level of competition has risen.

Sylvia vs Vera interests me, and I seriously hope Tim shows up motivated and kicks Vera's ass. Tim's underrated, and needs to show that he can still bring the fun.

I can't see Franklin beating Silva, I just can't. This has nothing to do with, "OMG ANDERSON'S GOD LOLZ!1" but more to do with, "Franklin doesn't match up well with him, at all, and he got his ass beat the last time they fought." The MW division needs contenders, since they have none. 

Belcher vs Starnes could be fun if Starnes doesn't give up mid-fight. Belcher brings the fun when needed, and refuses to have a boring fight.


----------



## The Lion (Jan 28, 2007)

Im sure WANDERLEI SILVA will be fighting on this card, probably under the tim sylvia fight. Who will be the sacrificial lamb?


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> *UFC 77: HOSTILE TERRITORY*
> Date: 10/20/2007
> Event Type: Live Pay Per View
> Location: U.S. Bank Arena (Cincinnati, Ohio)​
> ...


Igotta root for Franklin to avenge his lose, if he will stay out of the clinch, avoid those monster knees, hit and run, he can beat Silva.
I hope Vera destroys Tim Sylvia, i just dont like the big goof.
Im gonna pick Jason McDonald to outpoint Okami.
I hope belcher puts it on Starnes, and I think he will.
Burkman should handle ol TBA (hee)
Gurgels BJJ should be able to submit Robinson in round 1.
I think the BEASTMAN will knock out Maia in rd1.
I will take Bonner over schafer, I just hope Bonner has learned his lessons.
After jason Black was touted as this man-monster of guy and then got beat in his debut I look for him to return to form, and beat Grice.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

dana white needs to stop playing around and sign paulo filho


----------



## scarfacetm82 (Jun 16, 2007)

The Lion said:


> Im sure WANDERLEI SILVA will be fighting on this card, probably under the tim sylvia fight. Who will be the sacrificial lamb?



Where do you get this info from ??? I thought he's fighting in DEC?


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

Mc19 said:


> Anderson Silva via knees. I just dont see Rich taking this.


hell ya

and 

big tim by angry face


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

grappleowns said:


> i really think terry martin could become a top contender. he shoulda beat leben and was 1 minute away....he will have another shot he is a beast and can pose a threat towards silva


Really? Martin over Silva? Terry's alright and getting better, but no match for Silva.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

davidm724 said:


> Really? Martin over Silva? Terry's alright and getting better, but no match for Silva.


Got that right, NO MATCH!! Terry would get his ass handed to him by Ace too! Terry is a legend in his own mind. He needs to spend some time in the gym and get his fat ass in shape before he steps to Silva OR Ace!


----------



## SuperPinger (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree that the chances of Silva winning over Fraknlin are higher. But upsets happen all the time in the UFC (note Jardine/Liddell). Or as the saying has it "A puncher's chance."


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

Anderson Silva vs. Rich Franklin
Tim Sylvia vs. Brandon Vera
Yushin Okami vs. Jason MacDonald

other than those not much really to interest me. I See anderson winning again but it will be a better fight i hope. I would really love to see tim come out with the same aggression and hunger that he once had, but i somehow doubt he will and for that reason i think vera will win. I honestly dont know what to make of okami/macdonald, if i had to choose i would say okami but i really dont know either fighter that well, which is why im most interested in this fight.


----------



## DiabloUFC (Sep 23, 2007)

if anyone in the middleweight division can take down silva...it is franklin, he was off for 7 months and was definitely rusty. I think anyone in that division that can do it, it is rich. My guess would be rich by decision


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

Starnes and Macdonald are going to put on great fights. 

They're going to represent Canadian fighters as humble, well-rounded, and enormously athletic fighters that know how to utilize proper defensive skills. 

In a nutshell, they'll follow in the footsteps of GSP and put on alot of great fights.


----------



## burngod (Sep 2, 2007)

Henderson will come down to unify the MW belt, like he did with the LHW belt. That class is beyond stacked and I doubt he'd waste his time fighting those bigger fighters when MW is just about wide open right now. Okami and MacDonald are both great fighters with potential but Silva and Franklin are really the only serious threats right now in that division. 

As for who will win these fights, I'm on the fence on all of them. I think Okami will ground out a decision or gnp stoppage. It's what he does. Silvia vs Vera is a great fight that I've been waiting for. Silvia is going to come out strong and probably win. If he is slacking int he slightest though, Vera will drop him. I'm a fan of both guys so I'm just excited to see this one happen. I'm a fan of both Silva and Franklin too but I think Franklin might get dropped again. I know he'll come in with a much stronger game plan than last time and will likely look to take it down, where Silva has less chance to end the fight with strikes, but I'm not saure that'll help him. Silva looked great ont he ground against Marquardt. That slick reversal set up the win for him. Sure, it's easy to get Silva down but what can Franklin really stop him with? I don't know. It could go either way but will go to Silva, imo...


----------



## joker684 (Oct 17, 2006)

Vera is gonna knock that ogre out in the first round or maybe submit him, but that fight is not lasting...see Vera vs. Mir for proof.


----------



## joker684 (Oct 17, 2006)

Uchaaa said:


> Ufc 77 looks nowhere as exciting as 74,75 and 76.


That is a ridiculous statement if you ever seen silva or vera fight before. You can't say it doesn't look exciting just because there is no big name Pride fighter debuting, and at least there is a title fight.


----------



## mrw0429 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have to agree with the others who said this card doesn't look that great on paper.
but i think there are going to be some suprisingly entertaining match ups.
i like franklin but i don't think he can do much with silva. i hope i'm wrong.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

mrw0429 said:


> I have to agree with the others who said this card doesn't look that great on paper.
> but i think there are going to be some suprisingly entertaining match ups.
> i like franklin but i don't think he can do much with silva. i hope i'm wrong.


Tough to say whether this is going to be a good night of fights when (to my knowledge) there are only two fights signed so far. I think Franklin and Silva is going to be a great fight. Look for Rich to take this one! As for Vera and Sylvia well let's just say that I think this will be the last time we see Sylvia fighting for a long time. He never impressed me in any way (not striking, not grappling, cage control or anything) and now on top of not being a great fighter his confidence is shot. I expect a first round knock out (or TKO) by Vera. Sylvia is just not tough enough, mentally for the ever evolving MMA scene.


----------



## Rubiness (Jun 27, 2006)

Uchaaa said:


> Ufc 77 looks nowhere as exciting as 74,75 and 76.


Everytime that's appeared to be the case the fights seem to turn out to be excellent.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

why is there still only 3 matches announced, usualy by now they have alot of the fights announced. They also have the next ppv up too. UFC.com is slackin


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> why is there still only 3 matches announced, usualy by now they have alot of the fights announced. They also have the next ppv up too. UFC.com is slackin



you beat me to it plazzman .. am wondering about that too .. maybe the ufc management is not excited as well for this event ?


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

plazzman said:


> why is there still only 3 matches announced, usualy by now they have alot of the fights announced. They also have the next ppv up too. UFC.com is slackin


Who's fighting in the third fight?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Mcdonald vs Okami


----------



## thai_fighter (Sep 10, 2007)

i just want to see the sylvia fight. the rest doesn't sound that interesting.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Mcdonald vs Okami


Ah, the Canadian. Didn;t know he was fighting.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Couchwarrior said:


> Good point, I have no idea who would be considered to challenge Silva is he bets up Franklin again. Maybe they could bring in Okami and market him as "the guy who already beat Silva once".:laugh: Then they could show that upkick in slow motion while Rogan explains that Silva's going to lose once again.


Dan Henderson should move down and fight Anderson.


----------



## deadman315x (Jan 13, 2007)

yea man yeah dude


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

i'm looking forward to seeing vera fight again, i think tim will try and stand with him and i see vera owning big tim. i think franklin will last longer in this rematch but i still see silva taking the victory either by decision or ko.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm telling you guys, Franklin will take this fight! I'm really not even a Franklin fan but you can't judge him by his outing with Silva, he obviously was not himself. You're all talking like Silva is unbeatable and I'm telling you in MMA everyone is beatable.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

tripster said:


> I'm telling you guys, Franklin will take this fight! I'm really not even a Franklin fan but you can't judge him by his outing with Silva, he obviously was not himself. You're all talking like Silva is unbeatable and I'm telling you in MMA everyone is beatable.


I'm rooting for Ace.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Suprisingly heavy middleweight main card.

Silva should punch out Franklin, and I'm preying Vera lives up to his own hype and beats Sylvia or his career will be very short in those stacked divisions.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

thai_fighter said:


> i just want to see the sylvia fight. the rest doesn't sound that interesting.


Uh since when was Tim Sylvia synonomous with the word "exciting?" Only thing that saved you in that comment is the fact that he's fighting Vera.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> Uh since when was Tim Sylvia synonomous with the word "exciting?" Only thing that saved you in that comment is the fact that he's fighting Vera.


Dude he had like 2-3 crap fights. Did you forget about his illustrious KO record?


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

There needs to be another worth while fight added to this card. Of course sylva will probably win, and it would be nice to see vera kill Tim Sylvias white trash ass, but nothing looks too exciting here.... I'll head to the bar to catch it probably unless another decent fight is added.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

They need to get rid of the somewhat stupid titles...hostile territory...oh cause it takes place in richs hometown and anderson silva will get boo'd! -_- They kind of annoy me.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

GMW said:


> They need to get rid of the somewhat stupid titles...hostile territory...oh cause it takes place in richs hometown and anderson silva will get boo'd! -_- They kind of annoy me.


It's funny, I don't even notice them or remember them. If I didn't see this post I wouldn't know which UFC we're talking about except 'UFC 77'.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

GMW said:


> They need to get rid of the somewhat stupid titles...hostile territory...oh cause it takes place in richs hometown and anderson silva will get boo'd! -_- They kind of annoy me.


yea i agree

and i hate tim sylvia......


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

GMW said:


> They need to get rid of the somewhat stupid titles...hostile territory...oh cause it takes place in richs hometown and anderson silva will get boo'd! -_- They kind of annoy me.


They can use stupid titles but I suggest that they get them from us here on MMAforum! My suggestion for UFC77: Revenge for My Crooked Nose!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

tripster said:


> They can use stupid titles but I suggest that they get them from us here on MMAforum! My suggestion for UFC77: Revenge for My Crooked Nose!


HHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH:thumb02: :thumb02:

edit: omg please can we just have you name the events from now on?


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Apecity said:


> HHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH:thumb02: :thumb02:
> 
> edit: omg please can we just have you name the events from now on?


That wasn't too bad, eh Apecity?


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I am so ready for 77, i can't wait!!


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

I suspect Silva will win, but Rich has a shot. He is a smart fighter and will come in with a much better game plan. Bet it doesn't involve the clinch much.

I'm also interested to see how both Tim and Vera look. Tim back in the day used to knock dudes out. Vera hasn't fought in awhile. Pulling for Vera to knock Tim out.


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

yeah i would normally say that silva is going to whip rich just like he did the first time but the way things have been going with the upsets of late i will say this fight will probably be a bang it out war going three or four rounds. i don't see it going the distance but expect it to be longer than the first fight by quite a bit. rich is to good of a fighter to be owned again as bad as he was last time.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

*UFC 77 : Revenge for my Crooked Nose analysis*

Griffen and Jardine proved some people wrong with hard earned wins at UFC 76. I repeat .. Anything can happen in the Octagon, there a no "safe" fights and no sure winners. 
But we still read on this forum that Silva will thrash Franklin and Vera will kill Sylvia...when will these fans learn?.. they must be making their bookies vey rich indeed. 
Except for the Silva vs Franklin rematch the UFC 77 card seems a little thin. It's time for the UFC to step it up and deliver good fights more often, not just put all their eggs in the Franklin vs Silva rematch basket.
Predictions: 
Silva by TKO round 3
Vera by TKO round 2
Okami by TKO round 3
And the rest dont matter..


As for the MW division being weak, I think that it only appears weak due to Silva's domination. Remember that LHW appeared weak when Chuck was dominating too.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

I have to admit, I've been counting Tim out, but that's because I can't stand the guy. He definitely has a chance, but I'm totally pulling for Vera.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

davidm724 said:


> I have to admit, I've been counting Tim out, but that's because I can't stand the guy. He definitely has a chance, but I'm totally pulling for Vera.


Yeah i hope Brandon knocks him out.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

RushFan said:


> As for the MW division being weak, I think that it only appears weak due to Silva's domination. Remember that LHW appeared weak when Chuck was dominating too.


Until like 5 months ago every division but welterweight was considered weak.


----------



## joho5 (Jul 16, 2007)

Rich is a very good fighter, the only problem is that his strenghs (close clinch, strength up close, etc...) play into what Silva wants his oponnents to do. If you try to get in close with Silva, he will get you with knees and his clinch which is second to none. And if you stand and trade with him, he will just pick you apart. Im not saying Rich cant win this fight, because anything can happen in this sport, but when these two fight, i just think Anderson Silva will always win the majority of them.

Just my opinion. comments are welcome.


----------



## KenFl07 (Aug 6, 2007)

*UFC 77 Predictions*

_Fight Card_

*Main Card Bouts:*

*Anderson Silva* vs. Rich Franklin - KO, 3rd Round
Tim Sylvia vs. *Brandon Vera* - Unanimous Decision
Eric Schafer vs. *Stephan Bonnar*- Split Decision
*Alan Belcher* vs. Kalib Starnes - Unanimous Decision

*Preliminary Bouts:*

*Josh Burkman* vs. Forrest Petz - TKO, 2nd Round
Jason Black vs. *Matt Grice* - TKO, 2nd Round
*Jorge Gurgel* vs. Alvin Robinson - Submission, 1st Round
*Yushin Okami* vs. Jason MacDonald - TKO, 3rd Round
*Demian Maia* vs. Ryan Jensen - Submission, 2nd Round


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

yea dana is tryin to get rich franklin to win. thats mostly why its in his hometown. he wants him to wim so he can sell a silve v franklin III

as much as i hate to admit it, silva will ooooooooown


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

ps. matt hughes has a square head


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

TeamPunishment5 said:


> ps. matt hughes has a square head


Matt Hughes is a bone head!


----------



## Kimura187 (Sep 30, 2007)

Silva will own Franklin again. Although I have mad love for Team Gurgel, I can't see Rich winning this fight. Anderson's Muay Thai is world-class. Nuff said.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Kimura187 said:


> Silva will own Franklin again. Although I have mad love for Team Gurgel, I can't see Rich winning this fight. Anderson's Muay Thai is world-class. Nuff said.


I think Franklin is going to take this fight. I'm not a Franklin fan, really, but you know for sure he will come in in top shape and will have a better game plan. He's that kind of a fighter - a smart thinking fighter. Plus, I would think the purse for winning will be large compared to the losing prize. Franklin by TKO in the last minute of the second.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Franklin vs. Silva 2*

...This is another very tough fight to call. I think Franklin will try and avoid that Muay Thai clinch this time...lol! Anderson Silva is showing no signs of slowing down. His striking is amazing to watch. I want Rich to win badly, but the only thing that Rich has over Anderson is strength. I believe that's the only way Rich can beat him. Take him down, get full mount and ground & pound. If Travis Lutter can do it...I know Franklin can. I believe that's the only way Franklin wil be able to win. Standing with Silva again could be disasterous!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Tim Sylvia vs. Brandon Vera*

...This by far is Brandon Vera's toughest test. After Tim losing the belt and getting embarrassed by Randy, I think he's ready to bang. Vera is better on the ground than Tim is. That might be a good game plan to try and submit Sylvia for the win, cause Tim's gonna come out swinging. Both have outstanding stand up skills...and both can knock each other out rather quickly. Can't wait to see this 1..:thumbsup:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

tripster said:


> I think Franklin is going to take this fight. I'm not a Franklin fan, really, but you know for sure he will come in in top shape and will have a better game plan. He's that kind of a fighter - a smart thinking fighter. Plus, I would think the purse for winning will be large compared to the losing prize. Franklin by TKO in the last minute of the second.


People pulling stuff out there arse, btw silva NEVER lost to someone who decides to strike with him and in fact i don't think silva has even been cut in a fight.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

They need to take Paulo Filho out of the WEC and bring him to the UFC to fight the winner.


----------



## LeftHighKick (Sep 6, 2007)

mma17 said:


> They need to take Paulo Filho out of the WEC and bring him to the UFC to fight the winner.



Filho said he would not want to fight silva since they are great friends...I think dana is tryin to avoid this by having rich fight in cincy and beat silva, but unfortuatly for rich, silva should pwn him again, but this IS 2007, so assuming that the best fighter is going to win is no longer a smart assumtion....I'm not making any more predictions until 08.....but you are right, Filho is easily one of the top three 185er in the world if not #1.....he belongs in the best organization!!


Favorite fighters

Mirko 
Chuck 
GSP
BJ


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...This by far is Brandon Vera's toughest test. After Tim losing the belt and getting embarrassed by Randy, I think he's ready to bang.


I don't see how being beat by Randy is "embarassing." Humbling maybe.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

yorT said:


> People pulling stuff out there arse, btw silva NEVER lost to someone who decides to strike with him and in fact i don't think silva has even been cut in a fight.


Everyone talking like as if Silva is some kind of God! Listen, the man has 4 loses. One of those loses was to Chonan and although it ended with a heel hook, Silva was loosing the striking battle - so I would have to say that he did indeed lose to someone who started striking with him.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

tripster said:


> Everyone talking like as if Silva is some kind of God! Listen, the man has 4 loses. One of those loses was to Chonan and although it ended with a heel hook, Silva was loosing the striking battle - so I would have to say that he did indeed lose to someone who started striking with him.


I am not saying he is a God, he just very good right now. The chonan fight silva had a broken foot but decided to fight anyways, and because you have four losses you suck? No disrespect to rich, he is a good fighter but i think his recorded is padded with lower tier fights and it isn't rich's fault, the mw division sucked then and sucks now thats why he won alot but then when real competion came in it really shows how weak the mw division is.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

It wasnt even that long ago that Silva beat up Franklin hes still got the black eye from it. Atleast his nose isnt as crooked anymore.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

yorT said:


> I am not saying he is a God, he just very good right now. The chonan fight silva had a broken foot but decided to fight anyways, and because you have four losses you suck? No disrespect to rich, he is a good fighter but i think his recorded is padded with lower tier fights and it isn't rich's fault, the mw division sucked then and sucks now thats why he won alot but then when real competion came in it really shows how weak the mw division is.


Four losses doesn't mean he sucks. I never said that! Lower tier fighters ... Okami, MacDonald, L'oiseau, Tanner, Shamrock, Rivera!!! I don;t exactly classify those guys as easy fights. Look, I'm just saying that Silva is beatable and I'm picking Franklin - not pulling anyhting out of my "arse"!


----------



## SuperPinger (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone else think Okami vs MacDonald should be on the main card? I find it odd that it's a prelim...


----------



## Judo_BlackBelt (Apr 8, 2007)

if they don't televise Macdonald vs. Okami then i swear i won't be buying another ufc event for a while. But then again, i know they wouldn't be stupid enough not to show that fight.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

SuperPinger said:


> Anyone else think Okami vs MacDonald should be on the main card? I find it odd that it's a prelim...


I gotta say Macdonald/Okami is the most exciting fight on the card for me. Except I'm also excited to see if Black is going to sport the Planet of the Apes look for the fight. Seriously, check him out on the UFC 77 site.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Anderson Silva is going to own Franklin again. He is going to put on a striking clinic on franklin's face and demolish him so they can't recognize his face anymore.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Silva is going to destroy Franklin sorry but the ufc has to get more better middleweights, maybe bisping should come down to middleweight because hes already better than most middleweights!


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

^^^^^ are you joking? the UFC has a lot of goood MW....that we haven't reallly seen a lot of....and as for Bisping being bettter than most MW..welll i have to disagree b/c he woulldn't even be in the top 10 best... i would like Okami to fight him so the poor brit can get Hulked around


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Okami-Fan said:


> ^^^^^ are you joking? the UFC has a lot of goood MW....that we haven't reallly seen a lot of....and as for Bisping being bettter than most MW..welll i have to disagree b/c he woulldn't even be in the top 10 best... i would like Okami to fight him so the poor brit can get Hulked around


I just wish that fight can happen man because I think Bisping would have him as Im not really impressed about Okami as he lost to Franklin and won by DQ against Silva and Silva was dominating him anyway.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

Even I'll say this, Anything can happen in MMA. I'd like to see Rich take this.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I always take a look at the fight poll on ufc.com before an event, and usually there are no surprises. But this time it's kind of different:

50.4 % of the voters believe that Franklin is going to beat Silva, and 70.8 % believe that Vera will win his fight. This differs quite a lot from what seems to be the predictions on this forum.

So does this mean that UFC 77 might be more exciting than usual..?


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Couchwarrior said:


> I always take a look at the fight poll on ufc.com before an event, and usually there are no surprises. But this time it's kind of different:
> 
> 50.4 % of the voters believe that Franklin is going to beat Silva, and 70.8 % believe that Vera will win his fight. This differs quite a lot from what seems to be the predictions on this forum.
> 
> So does this mean that UFC 77 might be more exciting than usual..?


no it doesnt it means that 50% who think franklin will win are asking for miracles and Im still going for Sylvia to beat Vera thats my opinion anyway.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

ummmm Franklin has a very good chance of winning


----------



## joho5 (Jul 16, 2007)

i want silva to win, but he has to watch it because franklin hits hard, and all it will take is a slip. he needs to keep that long reach distance he has. i am very excited about this fight.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Okami-Fan said:


> ummmm Franklin has a very good chance of winning


IVe realised okami that in every subject about mma we dont agree lol, well I see silva taking this mabe not as easy as last time as franklin knows to watch thoso knees but I still see silva winning by tko


----------



## AL Daly (Oct 8, 2007)

*Ufc 77*

think Silva will def win this one, his clinch is too strong for Rich. I'm a bit disappointed with the line up I have to say though :dunno:


----------



## bigtimeufcfan (Oct 15, 2007)

*Tim sylvia agile and quick...what!*

I think Tim sylvia is going to get crushed. Brandon Vera is a dangerous opponent, isn't he undefeated? Sylvia is the type of fighter they have around to put new fighters up against to warm them up. I watch this video interview of sylvia on ufc-highlights.com can't believe he's saying he's agile and quick He's a meat shield. As for Franklin vs Silva I'm placing my money on silva.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

i think rich just needs to shave his head. Look at all the recent champions they are all bald.

thats probly what his weekness is.

SHAVE RICH SHAAAAVE!!!!!


----------



## peggsy88 (Oct 16, 2007)

Frank Shamrock v Anderson Silva........oh what a good fight dat wud of been


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

This will be a great night of fights! A lot of these guys are looking to become stars and make some money in the UFC - you can count on each of them to be going at it for the win. For sure my Canadian boys (MacDonald and Starnes) are going to bring it all in the ring, we're made that way up here! The Sylvia/ Vera fight will be fun because it's always amuxing to see Sylvia's long twig legs buckle under him. American Psycho and Ravishing Red I pick to be the fight of the night. And of course, Franklin vs Sylva is going to be a war! Looking forward to this event!


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

*My UFC 77 predictions*

Is this Sunday. Gotta wait untill sunday to see it on Bravo though (9pm). Not a bad card, the 2 main events look quality, but besides them it isnt fantastic.

I'll start with my predictions.


Match 1: Jason MacDonald v Yushin Okami: *Okami*. This may only be a prelim, which is crazy, i'd much rather see it than match 2 and 3. They've both recently lost to Franklin, and Okami definately looked better against him than MacDonald did. I've gone for Okami, i just think he will be too strong and powerful for him, although MacDonald does have good submissions, so Okami will have to be careful. 
Match 2: Alan Belcher v Kelib Starnes: *Starnes*. Don't know loads about either fighter, but Starnes has the better record and has beaten the better fighters, so i'll have to go for him.
Match 3: Eric Schafer v Stephan Bonnar: *Bonnar*. Looking forward to this fight a lot, Bonnar's a really exciting fighter. I can't see him losing this one, Schafer was poor against Bisping, and in my opinion Bisping and Bonnar are about the same level. Bonnar to win easily enough.
Match 4: Tim Sylvia v Brandon Vera: *Sylvia*. Very interesting fight, i've gone back and forth on who i think will win, but i've finally settled for Sylvia. Before the couture fight, which he apparently had an injury, he was looking pretty unstoppable, and if he brings that with him i can't see him losing. Vera is a good well-rounded fighter, but he's not really fought anyone in the same league that Sylvia has fought, and i think he'll be brought back down to earth and unbeaten streak ended.
Main event: Anderson Silva v Rich Franklin: *Silva*. Anderson Silva has looked unbeatable lately, he decimated Franklin first come round, and although i think it will be a lot closer this time, i'm confident he'll win again. Franklins training hard, and i think he might try and take it to the ground. I'm going for Silva by 3rd or 4th round TKO.


----------



## Poland (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm going to finally post a comment. First, I have to say, after reading on this forum for months, this place kicks arse. Excellent forum, extras, site in general. 

I'm pumped about this coming weekend. I watched the UFC 77 Preview last night - got me revved up. Initially, when the headliner between Silva and Franklin was announced, I was thinking Franklin was going to get waxed again, and maybe get more injured this time. But . . . after watching the preview, I have a little more confidence in this being a good fight. Rich will probably be more mindful of staying out of Silva's clinch, and if he ends up in it, I'm thinking he'll have SOME KIND of plan to deal with it. I just hope his plan doesn't involve takingend taking any knees to the face again. I like both fighters, but think Silva will probably still be a bit much for Franklin. I have not seen the majority of Silva's Pride fights, but he seems decent enough on the ground - consistent with BJJ blackbelt status. His stand-up Muai Tai I've seen is devastating. Again, I think Rich will be better prepared this time, and it does just take one good shot to shake up a fight, but I still think Silva has this. Like others here have mentioned, if Henderson moved down, that could be a different story. I don't think Henderson would own Silva, but I'd love to see the fight. :thumbsup:


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

mattandbenny said:


> Is this Sunday. Gotta wait untill sunday to see it on Bravo though (9pm). Not a bad card, the 2 main events look quality, but besides them it isnt fantastic.
> 
> I'll start with my predictions.
> 
> ...


Agree on Starnes and Bonnar, the rest I'm going the other way.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Well Okami/J-mac are on the the undercard so im preying that they show the fight after anywaysray01:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Okami-Fan said:


> Well Okami/J-mac are on the the undercard so im preying that they show the fight after anywaysray01:


I think there is a reason that fight is an undercard and thats because okami just isn't an exciting fighter, sorry if i hurt your feelings but the franklin/okami fight was dreadful and i was just waiting for it to end.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

yorT said:


> I think there is a reason that fight is an undercard and thats because okami just isn't an exciting fighter, sorry if i hurt your feelings but the franklin/okami fight was dreadful and i was just waiting for it to end.


lol they r two top fighters though but I have to agree with u.


----------



## jimmiecahones (Oct 18, 2007)

*Is the UFC testing our wallets?*

Im not sure if i'm going to get this ppv. the ufc is really testing the fans wallets with such a week card like this. i guess TUF watchers will buy it regardless but i'm really thinking twice about this one. ill probably just suck it up.

anyone got some good predictions? I'm thinking about putting some money on this card. Can't see franklin beating silva ... i did a couple of google searches and found some good links. Thats how i found this forum.

This one had a good preview and breakdown.

- WWW.MANNPILL.COM - Man's New Best Friend - UFC 77 Hostile Territory Preview and Predictions


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*WAR Anorexic Abe Lincoln*

RNC in the 1st.


----------



## Brasil_JJ (Jul 5, 2006)

jimmiecahones said:


> Im not sure if i'm going to get this ppv. the ufc is really testing the fans wallets with such a week card like this. i guess TUF watchers will buy it regardless but i'm really thinking twice about this one. ill probably just suck it up.
> 
> anyone got some good predictions? I'm thinking about putting some money on this card. *Can't see franklin beating silva* ... i did a couple of google searches and found some good links. Thats how i found this forum.
> 
> ...


Agreed, no way in hell Franklin is gonna pull out a win. However I hope he doesnt get completely manhandled like he did their last fight.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

My buddy said the other day that there's now way Franklin beats Silva. "Rich is a good striker, Silva is a better striker. End of story". I'm still trying to figure out how Rich wins this one, since Anderson is superior in his best atribute and Rich can't out muscle him in the clinch. Even if it goes to the ground, Franklin isn't safe.


----------



## Highway61 (Dec 31, 2006)

It's Vera and Silva.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

kilik said:


> Silva is going to destroy Franklin sorry but the ufc has to get more better middleweights, maybe bisping should come down to middleweight because hes already better than most middleweights!



smoke much crack?


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> My buddy said the other day that there's now way Franklin beats Silva. "Rich is a good striker, Silva is a better striker. End of story". I'm still trying to figure out how Rich wins this one, since Anderson is superior in his best atribute and Rich can't out muscle him in the clinch. Even if it goes to the ground, Franklin isn't safe.


Ive addressed this before.

Rich is no slouch as a striker and its not out of the question that he can land a solid shot that rattles Silva. If that happens, Rich will swarm like he does and end it. He can also land a KO punch. Silva is the better striker, but as we've seen again and again, the better striker doesn't always win the standup, especially when he's facing another good striker. Without question Ace is a very good striker, probably no.2 in the division right behind Anderson; even if not as technically beautiful like Anderson is. He's certainly good enough to land some solid shots, and he hits harder.

If it goes to ground, Rich has good wrestling and Anderson doesnt. Good wrestling and GnP can trump even the best BJJ practitioner, we've seen it time and time again. This is compounded by the fact that Silva has pretty average take down defense, probably because he trusts his BJJ and allows it. That could be a fatal flaw in his game that Lutter nearly exploited, and Rich is good enough to if he gets a dominant position.

Is Anderson the favourite? Absolutely. Is it a forgone conclusion? Absolutely not. Should be a great fight, and ill be shocked if it's a one-sided smashing like it was last time.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

The Okami/J-mac fight is under the card because of that midget Gurgel, it all makes sense now!

For the record, I hope that Bonnar is KO'd


----------



## bigtimeufcfan (Oct 15, 2007)

*weighins*

the weigh ins have been released on ufc-highlights.com Tim looks in the best shape of his career he's going to destroy vera. What's your guys take on the Silva vs. Franklin fight? I watched the franklin training videos he's looking very ready lets hope he doen't choke again.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

Don't expect Rich to come in without a solid game plan. This is a defining point in his career, and I believe he has it in him to pull an upset. He will most likely lose the fight, but there's no way it will be a replay of the last fight.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Trey, are you or adminna or someone gonna do the pbp tonight? Just wondering


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

I really hope Silva destroys Franklin.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I see Franklin winning, its his night.


----------



## BRam03 (Mar 4, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> I really hope Silva destroys Franklin.


why, I really hate Silva... almost as much as I hate Serra


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

One thing i don't understand is why people hate Franklin? I have never seen/heard or even heard of him doing anything wrong and he is a gentleman in the sport.

I have tipped A. Silva by (T)KO, Rd 2 but i am going for Rich Franklin.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't see how anyone can hate Franklin or Silva, they're both great representatives of the sport. Both have great sportsmanship, are humble, and are talented.


----------



## Hesitatenot (Jun 30, 2006)

If Franklin avoids the clench and he is able to step up to
the plate with confidence, he will take this one.
I think that he underestimated Anderson last time.

Anderson is good, but at the same time, he has shown his weaknesses. Anderson does weaken when someone continues pressing forward against him. If Rich capitalizes on Anderson's weaknesses, then he has the ability to win.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

illmatic said:


> I don't see how anyone can hate Franklin or Silva, they're both great representatives of the sport. Both have great sportsmanship, are humble, and are talented.


True, But i only mentioned Franklin because he has many more haters then Silva.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

"The UFC has partnered with the Saw IV blood drive. Give till it hurts." :confused03:

I swear to God I can't listen to that Timberland song. Shit's on everywhere you go.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> "The UFC has partnered with the Saw IV blood drive. Give till it hurts." :confused03:


:laugh: So I'm not the only one who thinks the UFC's movie partnerships are always retarded.


----------



## Greg (UK) (Apr 23, 2007)

Surely the best part of UFC 77 (apart from the Silva fight) was seeing how ridiculous Joe Rogans face and eyes were in the countdown programme....'Anderson Silva is a dannnnngerous dude!'.....def had a smoke before the camera started rolling.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

tripster said:


> Everyone talking like as if Silva is some kind of God! Listen, the man has 4 loses. One of those loses was to Chonan and although it ended with a heel hook, Silva was loosing the striking battle - so I would have to say that he did indeed lose to someone who started striking with him.


Wow, you should really watch that fight before you decide to get chatty about it. Silva was losing the striking battle? What fight were you watching? You're wrong, and I called him a souless monster in the octagon, not a God. And after last night's performance you look even more foolish than before with your last statement. Well done.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Too good. Just plain too good is Anderson Silva.

So dangerous in all positions and from all angles. Amazing.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> Wow, you should really watch that fight before you decide to get chatty about it. Silva was losing the striking battle? What fight were you watching? You're wrong, and I called him a souless monster in the octagon, not a God. And after last night's performance you look even more foolish than before with your last statement. Well done.


Silva demolished Franklin, no doubt about that. Franklin did not impress me, he certainly lost the mental edge to Silva before the fight even started. Additionally, Silva outclasses everyone in the weight class. That said, didn;t you already comment on my post?? Now that the fight is over you're going to make some come back on it again? You managed to find the Silva/ Chonan fight on the web over the past two weeks and now you're going to make smart ass comments!! You're way too slow, buddy. Try to keep up, ok!


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

BRam03 said:


> why, I really hate Silva... almost as much as I hate Serra


Well, I hope you and your hate are good pals because it looks like you'll be living together for a very, very long time - possibly two to three years. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## joho5 (Jul 16, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> Wow, you should really watch that fight before you decide to get chatty about it. Silva was losing the striking battle? What fight were you watching? You're wrong, and I called him a souless monster in the octagon, not a God. And after last night's performance you look even more foolish than before with your last statement. Well done.


souless monster? he is a fighter, a highly trained, highly disciplined fighter. he doesnt talk shit and respects every fighter he fights. how can you degrade someone like that? it just makes you look dumb bro.


----------



## joho5 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hesitatenot said:


> If Franklin avoids the clench and he is able to step up to
> the plate with confidence, he will take this one.
> I think that he underestimated Anderson last time.
> 
> Anderson is good, but at the same time, he has shown his weaknesses. Anderson does weaken when someone continues pressing forward against him. If Rich capitalizes on Anderson's weaknesses, then he has the ability to win.


lol...anyone that keeps pressing him gets their ass knocked out with either a knee or demolished with his boxing. did you see leben keep coming at him? ha.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Hesitatenot said:


> Anderson is good, but at the same time, he has shown his weaknesses. Anderson does weaken when someone continues pressing forward against him. If Rich capitalizes on Anderson's weaknesses, then he has the ability to win.


Lol.

If you'll watch the fight again, Franklin hit Anderson once or twice with shots that may have rocked a lesser fighter and Anderson just brushed them off like they were nothing.

In the second round, right before the first clinch that knocked Rich to the ground, Anderson does not bother moving foward to strike/counterstrike Franlkin any more and fools Franklin into wrecklessly charging into him with a flurry of punches and then, snap! Franklin's body was locked in. Franklin had been moving forward which made him perfect for Anderson to clinch, like a Spider that had spun its web, Anderson caught a fly in it, fed him a high left knee, a right-hand punch before he hit the ground.

As soon as Franklin started moving forward with punches without receiving counter-punches, he should have known some thing was up. Anderson only back peddles when he's counter punching - at that point, Anderson was baiting Franklin, who seemed unaware, into his clinch.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

tripster said:


> Silva demolished Franklin, no doubt about that. Franklin did not impress me, he certainly lost the mental edge to Silva before the fight even started. Additionally, Silva outclasses everyone in the weight class. That said, didn;t you already comment on my post?? Now that the fight is over you're going to make some come back on it again? You managed to find the Silva/ Chonan fight on the web over the past two weeks and now you're going to make smart ass comments!! You're way too slow, buddy. Try to keep up, ok!


No, I hadn't replied to your previous post. That was the first time I had read it. Did I just d/l the fight with the flying heel hook? No...Otherwise I wouldn't have known immediately to call you out on bs when you tried to falsely claim Silva was losing the standup battle before being sumbmitted. It was a "freak" submission that was awesome to watch, but unlikely to happen more than 1/100 matches with Silva. 

So to reiterate what I said earlier, your "opinion" regarding Silva losing the standup battle in that match was wrong. And me catch up? Last I checked I'm the one letting YOU know that you were wrong. Not that your "too slow" comment made any sense at all, but speed doesn't mean a thing if it delivers incorrect information. "Try to keep up, bud!"


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

joho5 said:


> souless monster? he is a fighter, a highly trained, highly disciplined fighter. he doesnt talk shit and respects every fighter he fights. how can you degrade someone like that? it just makes you look dumb bro.


Just read the post that I was referring to on one of the first pages of this thread. There was no disrespect involved at all. You're right, he doesn't talk shit and he holds himself with class. Hence one of the many reasons - beyond his undeniable talent - I LIKE him. His fights are by far the most exciting (sorry for the close 2nd Georges) and he doesn't stop until his opponent is utterly destoryed or broken down...ala the soulless monster comment. I'm just glad Rich's face didn't take the same kind of punishment it did in the first fight!

So before you get your panties all caught in a bunch and start going off on me for disrespecting ANYONE in MMA, check the backup, bra!


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> No, I hadn't replied to your previous post. That was the first time I had read it. Did I just d/l the fight with the flying heel hook? No...Otherwise I wouldn't have known immediately to call you out on bs when you tried to falsely claim Silva was losing the standup battle before being sumbmitted. It was a "freak" submission that was awesome to watch, but unlikely to happen more than 1/100 matches with Silva.
> 
> So to reiterate what I said earlier, your "opinion" regarding Silva losing the standup battle in that match was wrong. And me catch up? Last I checked I'm the one letting YOU know that you were wrong. Not that your "too slow" comment made any sense at all, but speed doesn't mean a thing if it delivers incorrect information. "Try to keep up, bud!"


C'mon man, don't be so immature! You letting me know that I'm wrong!!!??? Your making responses to comments I made before the fight, after the fight. Isn;t that like hind sight? Get in here when the time is right and you might get some respect from me. As for the Silva/ Chonan fight my opinion is my opinion and it is agreed on by several MMA sports writers - Chonan was winning the sriking battle. Oh yeah, and try to come up with you own lines instead of using mine.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Anderson is the best that there is, but in two to three more years, you'll call him the best that the ever was - like it or not, Anderson haters! :thumb02:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

You harp on and on about Anderson haters, when you're not exactly the most objective poster around on this issues and others.

You're the flip side of the same coin.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

tripster said:


> C'mon man, don't be so immature! You letting me know that I'm wrong!!!??? Your making responses to comments I made before the fight, after the fight. Isn;t that like hind sight? Get in here when the time is right and you might get some respect from me. As for the Silva/ Chonan fight my opinion is my opinion and it is agreed on by several MMA sports writers - Chonan was winning the sriking battle. Oh yeah, and try to come up with you own lines instead of using mine.


My initial post about Anderson being a "soulless monster" who destroys opponents (Franklin was next I said) was written BEFORE the fight! What basis do you have for your argument now? And who said anything about wanting respect? Acknowledging that you're wrong? Maybe...Just watch the video of the fight. Chonan is getting OWNED - it was a desparate attempt before he felt a tko coming. Anderson Silva vs Ryo Chonan - Flying Scissor Heel Hook Brought To You By TheBoomTube
C'mon man - the guy is 175 c (yes I looked it up) and Anderson is 6'2" with BETTER striking. You think Chonan was WINNING?! You've lost your mind. Listen - the FIGHTER at the end of the video calls it "a come from behind victory!" Uh thank you!


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Haha just listen to the commentary..."Brutalized, picking apart...no way Chonan was in that fight then pulls a move that I can count on my one hand how many times it has been used effectively in a fight, and he uses it on Anderson Silva - the CHAMPION!" There's really nothing you can say besides, "you're right!"

I'd be curious to see - if this were posted prefight with more people checking the board - how many others would have to agree with me on this one.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I do remember reading on sherdog after the chonan/silva fight silva had a broken foot before coming into the fight but decided to fight anyways and i think that my be why he tapped so quickly, just my opinion but chonan looked suprised, either cause it actually worked or that he tapped so fast.


----------



## joho5 (Jul 16, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> Just read the post that I was referring to on one of the first pages of this thread. There was no disrespect involved at all. You're right, he doesn't talk shit and he holds himself with class. Hence one of the many reasons - beyond his undeniable talent - I LIKE him. His fights are by far the most exciting (sorry for the close 2nd Georges) and he doesn't stop until his opponent is utterly destoryed or broken down...ala the soulless monster comment. I'm just glad Rich's face didn't take the same kind of punishment it did in the first fight!
> 
> So before you get your panties all caught in a bunch and start going off on me for disrespecting ANYONE in MMA, check the backup, bra!


my fault man...i misunderstood your point. sorry about that.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

dude....lol..Randy came out of retirement and was 43...Tim is only 32. Being dominated and losing the belt is a little embarrassing to say the least.


----------



## bhiller06 (Nov 21, 2007)

the fight between Silva and Franklin... UFC 77 Anderson Silva defeats Rich Franklin. MMA Mix-Up.com


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

wow kid, you joined today and started bumping old thread so you can cry... Please stop.


----------



## Atmosphere (Apr 8, 2007)

Agreed with above poster. Anderson Silva lost to Okami also because he was disqualified.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> Yushin Okami never beat Silva, where did you get this information from? They fought once, and Anderson Silva tko'd Okami, so your really misinformed about what really happend when Yushin Okami got his ass Ko'd by Silva. And if you think Yushin Okami can take dowm Silva; consider this. Okami couldn't beat Franklin, but Silva beat franklin 2 times, so if Okami can't beat Franklin and Franklin got beat by Silva 2 times, do the math who do you think would win. When Silva beat Okami once, and Franklin twice? You must not know much about the mma sport.


I think your sarcasm meter is broken.


----------

